

uson is a shorthand for JSON - burningtree
https://github.com/burningtree/uson

======
ubertaco
This would be great as an Emmet (Zen Coding)-style expansion shorthand for
JSON/YAML

------
rcyn
Should be called mson as in M which corresponds to the greek letter you've
chosen

~~~
e1ven
The shorthand u/μ is becoming somewhat common in software packages.

I believe μTorrent was one of the first major packages to do so, but μBlock is
also very popular. I've also seen it with μSpeech and μmustache.

